# There's no better place to post this...



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

At least not that I could find. I have what's possibly an unusual problem, since because of work I'm "encouraged" to use Internet Explorer, instead of a good browser. However, I'm on Rootzwiki throughout the day at work, and I've noticed something in the last few months which is annoying as hell... Whenever I try to go back a page, it frequently takes anywhere from 1-3 clicks. This happens when I hit the back button on my mouse (I've tried two different mice), or on the actual browser interface itself.

Has anyone else noticed this, and does anyone have a suggestion? Is it a known issue?


----------



## MissionImprobable (Feb 12, 2012)

Never had this happen with Firefox or Chrome.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

Yeah, it just seems to happen in IE, and that I noticed, only on Rootz. I have FF and Chrome installed also, but I'm really only supposed to use them for testing site functionality.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

Are you at least using IE 8 (or 9)? No one in general really supports IE 7, let alone 6 anymore. I quit supporting both for clients in my own web development work almost two years ago unless requested to support it (note: I have no say nor am responsible for the current site layout on rootz). Even IE 8 support is fading, though it's going to become the new "IE 6" for years to come nonetheless thanks to MS dropping IE 9 from XP.


----------



## sfreemanoh (Jul 9, 2011)

yarly said:


> Are you at least using IE 8 (or 9)? No one in general really supports IE 7, let alone 6 anymore. I quit supporting both for clients in my own web development work almost two years ago unless requested to support it (note: I have no say nor am responsible for the current site layout on rootz). Even IE 8 support is fading, though it's going to become the new "IE 6" for years to come nonetheless thanks to MS dropping IE 9 from XP.


Sorry, should have specified, IE 9.


----------



## yarly (Jun 22, 2011)

I should support at least IE 9. Submit a detailed report here http://rootzwiki.com/contact

Most likely it's due to something ipboard related though, the forum software used. Try finding another site based on ipboard (using ipboard 3.1.1) and see if it's an issue there. If so, then it's really on ipboard to fix it. All rootz could do is tell them to fix it and hope they do.


----------

